# What is this?



## ericstanley (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Is it a speaker jack? Did you open it or test for voltage?


----------



## ericstanley (Apr 26, 2012)

Tested for voltage - no a/c or d/c. Wire is consistent with the rest of the house - that being cloth covered 2-conductor, highly oxidized.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Antenna outlet.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm not sure what it is, but you're really gonna have to bend the prongs on your cord to use it.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

ericstanley said:


> Tested for voltage - no a/c or d/c. Wire is consistent with the rest of the house - that being cloth covered 2-conductor, highly oxidized.


Is the house wired in K&T. The radio antenna is strung up in the attic simular to K&T wiring.


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

Yea, its for the antenna. My grandma's house had one of those, always wondered what the heck it was as a kid. See them every once in a while especially in houses built in the 40's...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

They needed all that reception to listen to the Orson Wells radio show at night.


----------



## cortez (Oct 23, 2011)

Often the only way to figure out a function is to follow the wires to their termination point where it becomes apparent ( or sometimes not) what the outlet is for.


----------

